# Natural Red Color in Goat's Milk M/P Turned Green!



## WhisperingRaven (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello everybody! I am new to this forum, but very happy to have found you! I hope you can help me.

I have used Goat's milk soap bases many times, but this is the first time I actually tried to color it. 

Since Valentine's day is right around the corner, I thought some red soaps would be nice. I used Hibiscus flowers to color the soap base and Eeeeewwww! I got the worse color green!!! Not even a nice sage color! It was pretty gross, even for my 14 year old son.

I have NO IDEA why that happened. If someone could explain that to me that would be fantastic, also if you have had success with other natural colorants in this soap base and would be willing to share, I would be ever so grateful! 

Many Blessings!
Tracy


----------



## WhisperingRaven (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, I thought it might have something to do with the high protein content in the Goat's milk but the hibiscus didn't hold a red color in a vegetable based soap either. It turned a strange color as well. :roll: Oh well! Like I said earlier, I've never tried to intentionally color my soaps. Certain herbs and oils do that for me, so I will stick with what works but continue playing mad scientist in the world of natural colorants. Maybe the red will hold better in C/P soaps.


----------



## Candybee (Jan 17, 2010)

I've never tried to get a true red in my M&P soap. Not even sure it can be done. I have used paprika to color my soap as a natural colorant.

I think it would be hard to color M&P with a deep pigment like red. I think I would try a mica from a place like TKB.


----------



## WhisperingRaven (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I have used powdered herbs in soaps which some actually color, but I find more often than not, the powders just give the illusion of color because the particles are suspended. I prefer using whole herbs when I can. I can't leave them in or strain them out. They're pretty versatile, as opposed to powders but I greatly appreciate your help!


----------

